# New food to mix!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I picked up a bag of Now! cat food to add to Kashi's mix today... I just wanted to run the ingredients, etc by everyone here to make sure that it's okay (before feeding it to him)
The one thing that concerns me about this food is that there seems to be ash in it? Otherwise it seems like fantastic food.

SO it's the now! Grain Free Adult Cat Formula

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein (min) 31%
Crude fat (min) 18%
Crude fiber (max) 3%
Moisture (max) 10%
Ash (max) 6%
Magnesium (max) 0.09%
Omega 6 fatty acids (min) 2.8%
Omega 3 fatty acids (min) 0.55%

Ingredients:
Deboned turkey, potato flour, pea, potato, pea fiber, whole dried egg, tomato, canola oil, flaxseed, natural flavor, coconut oil, salmon, deboned duck, apple, carrots, pumpkin, banana, blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, phosphate, sundried alfalfa, calcium carbonate, phosphoric acide, sodium chloride, lecithin, potassium chloride, DL-methionin, taurine, vitamins,minerals, dried kel, L-lysine, chicory root extract, lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei, enterococcus faecium, bifidobacterium thermophilum, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, yucca schidigera extract, L-carnitine, garlic powder, marigold extract, dried rosemary

EDIT:
garlic powder..
D:
garlic's no good for hedgies right??

FML.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We use Now!Senior in our mix, I love how it is grain free. We have been using it for 6mths now with no problems.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> We use Now!Senior in our mix, I love how it is grain free. We have been using it for 6mths now with no problems.


Does the senior mix have garlic too?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I"m remembering right...I saw a post somewhere from HedgeMom that said that garlic powder was okay. I think what's bad for them is just raw garlic, but if it's cooked or powder, it's safe? Agh, I can't remember exactly. I'll try finding where I saw the post!

Edit: I found it! Here it is - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2620&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=garlic


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> If I"m remembering right...I saw a post somewhere from HedgeMom that said that garlic powder was okay. I think what's bad for them is just raw garlic, but if it's cooked or powder, it's safe? Agh, I can't remember exactly. I'll try finding where I saw the post!
> 
> Edit: I found it! Here it is - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2620&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=garlic


There seems to be no definite answer/conclusion in that forum...

Someone mentioned there that garlic powder may be created without the garlic being cooked? :|

There's no way for me to check :S What should I do?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes the Senior does have the garlic powder in it. Like I have mention we have been using it for 6 months with no ill affects. Plus it is nearly at the end of the list of ingredients.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Well if you're not having any problems with it PapillonRu, I'm sure I won't either ^-^
I'll add it to his mix starting tonight


----------

